# Best Ultraconcealed handgun for self defence



## azawahk (Oct 14, 2012)

good morning,

i am from Africa and need a handgun for self defense that will be super easy to carry with me.
i know it is a very debatable question, but would love to hear opinions from experts.

thanx
markus

namibia


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Firstly, this is a _very _subjective matter and you should keep that in mind as the comments arrive.

With that said, one would want to know your particular definition of "ultraconcealable" as you have used it. For argument, I am going to assume a gun which can be carried in one's pocket and be virtually invisible to the general public. This might mean something along the lines of a Ruger LCP, a Kel-Tec P3AT, or a Taurus 738 series. While keeping in mind that all of the pistols in this category utilize single stack magazines, which equates to lower round counts (6+1 is the average), the other limiting factor with these "mouse" guns is the fact that they are limited to the .380ACP cartridge. Yes this is better than a hammer, but if you can go up on step, you'll arrive in a more serious selection room.

Perhaps one of the best in the slightly larger category is the Kahr PM9. Chambered for 9mm, it can handle +P ammunition as well. This little gun, and its competitors, opens the door to a better, more serious and more effective carry pistol. Best carried in a deep conceal holster, it can still be easily and safely carried on one's pocket.

Hope this gets you started in your quest and welcome aboard!


----------



## azawahk (Oct 14, 2012)

thanx I do appreciate your feedback,
with ultraconcealable, I mean a 'small' handgun to be carried in a holster, not so much visible in public,
and also not restricting my movement when doing physical work outside.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Your choice of concealable handgun must be predicated upon two important criteria:
1. What handgun ammunition is readily available to you? (Maybe 9mm Parabellum/Luger?)
2. Which handguns are readily available to you? (SIG? Walther? Ruger? Taurus?)

Once those questions have been answered satisfactorily, you can decide on the specific handgun for you. This involves a couple of other criteria:
3. Do you already have handgun experience?
4. Have you the ability, and the location in which, to practice handgun shooting?

The smaller the handgun, the more difficult it will be to accurately and effectively defend yourself with it.
You cannot defend yourself with a handgun, unless you spend quite a lot of time practicing shooting it.
The best way to choose a handgun is to find someone who will lend you his, and to then ascertain whether or not that gun fits your hand well enough to encourage accurate shooting.
Try as many different handguns as you possibly can, before making your choice.


----------



## azawahk (Oct 14, 2012)

hi steve,

yeps i do have a 44 SW magnum but it is to large be carried effectively
i stay on a farm , far away in the outbacks.

thanx
markus


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

azawahk said:


> thanx I do appreciate your feedback,
> with ultraconcealable, I mean a 'small' handgun to be carried in a holster, not so much visible in public,
> and also not restricting my movement when doing physical work outside.


Okay, this opens up your selection criteria considerably. I would suggest you best bet in beginning your search is to start visiting gun shops and especially large gun shows to get a feel for what's out there, what fits your hand and your needs, and then you'll be in a better position to begin reducing candidate offerings. The suggestion I would make as you go through this part of the process is to stay with quality..... and I might add, to keep an open mind.


----------



## azawahk (Oct 14, 2012)

hi guys,
in this moment the following handguns are available to me:

Ruger LC9
Ruger LCP
Ruger P95
glock 30
glock 23 .40 sw 
glock 17
taurus pt7 pro .45
walter pk380
hk p2000 sk 
walter pc 380 9mm 
walter p99c 
water pps 
cz 75 compact
steyr s9-a1

awaiting your recommendations ..!


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Out of those choices, I would go with the HK........


azawahk said:


> hi guys,
> in this moment the following handguns are available to me:
> 
> Ruger LC9
> ...


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

There isn't one on that list that I wouldn't own (well, ok the rugers, but that is philosophical. They are good guns)

That said, of those I would lean towards the Glocks. Have used all others except steyr and HK. 
Steve's point about ammo availability would be a strong consideration.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

You have a few good ones in your list so I will offer you this. A well-known writer in the gun culture, Boston T. Party flat out states that the Glock 23 is the best combat handgun you can carry. His words, not mine. But I will add that I have two of them in the gen3 configuration, along with my requisite mods, and carry one of them on a daily basis. I also have other handguns in my carry stable which, according to a given situation which may arise, ride on my side.

This is by no means meant to dissuade you from serious consideration of others on your list. Quite the contrary, you should do just that. What works for you, fits your needs and requirements, and works with your specific conditions is most important, provided the gun meets the following three criteria. And these are absolutes for a defensive sidearm. In order of precedence, they are;

1. Reliability. The gun *must *go bang when it is called upon to do so. If it cannot be relied upon. the next two criteria are moot.

2. Practical accuracy. This is the ability of the gun/shooter combination to consistently, reliably, and confidently deliver rounds to target. If the gun and shooter cannot measure up here, the last item is of no importance.

3. Power. Select the most powerful caliber/load in a gun with which you can perform #2 above. Do not let your choice of caliber and load overwhelm or overpower you. Again, think #2.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

SouthernBoy said:


> ...A well-known writer in the gun culture, Boston T. Party flat out states that the Glock 23 is the best combat handgun you can carry...


Please remember that, even if you agree with it, this is still a _personal_ opinion.
Other people, with other hands and bodies, may find that this personal opinion does not apply well to them.
That's why the questioner is advised to take these personal opinions as basic guidance, and from them construct a decision based upon actual hands-on use.

There are lots of properly-maintained guns which will always go "Bang!" when called upon, which deliver consistent practical accuracy, and which project sufficient power to be functionally protective when a difficulty arises.
The Glock is not the only gun which satisfies all of these criteria.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

i carry a G27, it is alittle big to be honest but I have become accustomed to it. Great CCW weapon but not what I would consider ultra concealed.

I am currently looking for a pocket pistol for BUG / Deep concealment as well. Seriously thinking about the LCP .380


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> *Please remember that, even if you agree with it, this is still a personal opinion.*
> Other people, with other hands and bodies, may find that this personal opinion does not apply well to them.
> That's why the questioner is advised to take these personal opinions as basic guidance, and from them construct a decision based upon actual hands-on use.
> 
> ...


Which is exactly why I qualified the statement with "His words, not mine". While there are some absolutes, the vast majority of decisions are based upon personal preferences... which is how it should be after all.


----------

